# fedreral ammo ?



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i have had 4 opportunities at deer this year and i am using a .270 and am shooting remington core lok ammo and i have missed every deer ive shot at with that gun so i had my grampa who is a gunsmith look at the gun he looked everything over and said it all looked good , so he said let me see your ammo and i showed him the ammo and he said there is my problem the points on every bullet is different and they are deformed so im looking at federal or winchester ammo i was looking for some imput on what ammo to use like federal fusion , vital shock .......... thanks


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That's interesting. I inherited a couple of rifles from my father, and have already passed them on to my sons. I thought rather than waiting for me to kick off I should purchase them rifles to remember me by while they were still in high school. I bought 270 Winchesters. All different rifles, but they all shoot best with the plain old 130 gr Federal classics. Same with my Winchester 270. 
I think all those companies make quality ammunition so I have no explanation why we have had such good luck with Federal in those rifles. I guess they just hit a good combination of primer, powder, and bullets. I have not tried Blackhills ammo in those rifles, but I have never shot poor ammunition of any caliber from Blackhills.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Unless you are shooting at over 300 yards, you point of impact will vary little with deformed points. My bet is it was the nut behind the stock :wink:

I bet the gun shoots fine off the rest to the target... :sniper:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Many bench rest shooters claim it is the base of the bullet that makes it shoot well. I have tried this with 100gr sp in my 243 when I had it and for the most part it is true. I filed the point of lead to a 45 and they still shot OK at 100. I never tried them farther. I never tried messing with the base of the bullets.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

its not me because i shoot all the time and shot a my first deer last year at 130 yds in the head


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Deer......before you swear off the ammo....go re-sight in your gun. It could be your scope got bumped or your sights got moved.

Then if you have a very poor group. Then switch the bullets.

Because it could be the ammo. But most likely it is the scope or sights.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> Deer......before you swear off the ammo....go re-sight in your gun. It could be your scope got bumped or your sights got moved.
> 
> Then if you have a very poor group. Then switch the bullets.
> 
> Because it could be the ammo. But most likely it is the scope or sights.


I agree. I should have explained better in my preference for Federal in those 270's I was talking about was the difference between one inch groups and 1/2 inch groups. Deer to 300 yards would never have known the difference. In fairness to Remington and Winchester etc. I thought I should explain further. I sure hope I didn't mislead anyone.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

POI between different factory ammo is common and expected. Rem brass is different than Fed brass etc... plus there can be a difference in the same gr bullet as to the depth a bullet is seated. Lots of variables in that regard.

However if your rifle was sited in with Rem ammo and all that has happened is the nose of the bullet became slightly deformed from movement in the magazine or other reasons it is either operator error or a scope issue. Now if you used other ammo to sight in the rifle and switched to Rem for hunting then you very well could have a POI change.

My wife and I both shoot 30-06 rifles, mine is a Win Mod 70 hers is a Ruger M77. With factory ammo my rifle shoots Fed and Hornaday ammo the best. Tight consistent groups the other brands be it Win or Rem for example open up at ranges beyond 150 yards well beyond what I want to be shooting.
My wife can take any one of them and the only adjustments we make to the gun is on elevation. But Rem will give her the best groupings at 200 yards and over.

So go back to the range and check your set up. By all means pick up a box of Fed ammo to compare to the Rem you are shooting, but my guess is that you either plain missed or have a scope issue since you had the gun checked for other issues.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm with Plainsman, I've always had great luck with Federal Classics, particularly in the 270. Dinged up exposed lead points affected the accuracy of these bullets little or nothing.

With all due respect, I would guess the poster's deer woes were bum shooting or bad luck, given that the rifle was properly sighted in with the specific Remington ammo he was using...

That being said, pretty much all I load in my centerfires anymore are poly-tipped bullets as they tend to be very accurate. Besides, they look so sexy...


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i have sighted it in again and the groups are terrible and i did think it was me at first but then after missing 4 deer i have been pretty heartbroken after putting in so much effort to final have one in the sights and let one go and watch the deer run away and laugh at ya but its not oporater error i determined that today so ill be doing some ammo research and pic out some fedrals i think the winchesters are to slow...... thanks :sniper:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

deerblazer93 said:


> i have sighted it in again and the groups are terrible and i did think it was me at first but then after missing 4 deer i have been pretty heartbroken after putting in so much effort to final have one in the sights and let one go and watch the deer run away and laugh at ya but its not oporater error i determined that today so ill be doing some ammo research and pic out some fedrals i think the winchesters are to slow...... thanks :sniper:


Before sighting in again, start with a thorough bore cleaning with a strong copper solvent such as Sweets 7.62, or Kroil and JB Paste. Over the years, I can't even guess how many rifles I was told had "lost" their accuracy, that I was able to find it again after a good cleaning...


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i clean it after everytime i shoot it even if its only one shot , but i will clean the bore again i use the nitro bore solvent , also the rifle is a savage model 111


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

deerblazer sorry to sound harsh, but it appears to me that something has changed with the rifle and or setup. Not the ammo! NDT listed copper fouling as a possible problem, loose parts on the gun or scope etc...

Since none of us can physically check the rifle, we have to trust what you say is happening. Your answers and statements seem to indicate that you are looking for something to blame instead of realizing you just may have a case of buck fever and now as a result have lost confidence in the setup you are shooting.

This is not meant to be a slam by any means, just some advice that maybe will jolt you out of this funk. Get back in the game and get your confidence back at the range. Start shooting at 50 yards or less and work up again to the point that it becomes automatic at expected shooting ranges.


----------



## jfd_82nd (Nov 29, 2008)

thats crazy ive almost every caliber and every load and brand .........
that bullet being a little deformed IS NOT guna cause you to miss unless your shooting from realy long long range. i may be young but ive been around and done alot and i believe you need to go buy or load some rounds and hit the range for a little practise.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

im young to im 16 and just got this rifle in august , and this is my second year deer hunting and i know i get buck fever and i was blaming myself and i went and shot it last night and the first shot was way off so i adjusted my scope and then the next shot was pretty close so i shot another one and it war not any where close to the last shot so i figured i guess i jerked the trigger so i shot again and it was another different place so i went and checked all the screws and nothing was loose so i cleaned the bore and then went back to the range and the groups were terrible so i think the rifle doesnt like the bullets but i still love the way they shoot in my 30/30 when i shoot the core loks in the 30/30 the wholes are touching so i think the .270 doesnt like the ammunition


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

How big of a group are we talking about deerblazer? How did the rifle shoot new. Also, what are you using for a rest?


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

how much of a temp variation? sighted in in 75 degrees. shot again at 15 was 3"high and a touch left. at 100 yards.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

deerblazer93 said:


> im young to im 16 and just got this rifle in august , and this is my second year deer hunting and i know i get buck fever and i was blaming myself and i went and shot it last night and the first shot was way off so i adjusted my scope and then the next shot was pretty close so i shot another one and it war not any where close to the last shot so i figured i guess i jerked the trigger so i shot again and it was another different place so i went and checked all the screws and nothing was loose so i cleaned the bore and then went back to the range and the groups were terrible so i think the rifle doesnt like the bullets but i still love the way they shoot in my 30/30 when i shoot the core loks in the 30/30 the wholes are touching so i think the .270 doesnt like the ammunition


With what you have posted, my experience is telling me that it is not an ammo issue and you have other problems. I have seen scope mounts being the cause even when all screws are tight. Issues with the parallax inside the scope being bad etc....

I have had a scope or two over the years go bad. One day fine the next the gun patterned vs grouped as each shot caused a shock that moved things inside the scope that was not visible to the eye!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> deerblazer93 said:
> 
> 
> > im young to im 16 and just got this rifle in august , and this is my second year deer hunting and i know i get buck fever and i was blaming myself and i went and shot it last night and the first shot was way off so i adjusted my scope and then the next shot was pretty close so i shot another one and it war not any where close to the last shot so i figured i guess i jerked the trigger so i shot again and it was another different place so i went and checked all the screws and nothing was loose so i cleaned the bore and then went back to the range and the groups were terrible so i think the rifle doesnt like the bullets but i still love the way they shoot in my 30/30 when i shoot the core loks in the 30/30 the wholes are touching so i think the .270 doesnt like the ammunition
> ...


Sounds to me like Ron in onto the problem...... I don't believe it is the ammo. Has to be the gun. If everything holding on the scope is tight then it must be something inside.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i think i found my problem the screw in the stock was loose and i totaly forgot to check that so im going to shoot it tonight and see how it shoots but i am probably going to switch ammo anyways because the federal vital shocks are around the same price range so im going to try those until i start reloading to try more ammo thanks for the help guys


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

deerblazer93 said:


> i have had 4 opportunities at deer this year and i am using a .270 and am shooting remington core lok ammo and i have missed every deer ive shot at with that gun so i had my grampa who is a gunsmith look at the gun he looked everything over and said it all looked good , so he said let me see your ammo and i showed him the ammo and he said there is my problem the points on every bullet is different and they are deformed so im looking at federal or winchester ammo i was looking for some imput on what ammo to use like federal fusion , vital shock .......... thanks





> Posted: Fri Dec 05, 2008 6:53 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> i think i found my problem the screw in the stock was loose and i totaly forgot to check that so im going to shoot it tonight and see how it shoots but i am probably going to switch ammo anyways because the federal vital shocks are around the same price range so im going to try those until i start reloading to try more ammo thanks for the help guys


I hope this is the problem and if it is you have learned a good lesson that all of us should take to heart. Do not assume anything! You had your Grandfather check it over and he missed this and it is something I bet many seldom look at.

Good luck, hope this solves the issue!


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

yup thanks guys for the help :beer:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes that is a good lesson. I had a scope base come loose this summer. When I install them I tighten them down hard. I have never had a problem. Now I check before I go out every time.

Chuck Norris can win a game of Connect Four in only three moves.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Why is it so unbelievable that the ammo could be the problem? When I was shooting my 25-06 last year I got 5 inch groups at best from 120gr Fusion ammo. They were horrible. Then I tried 117 Hornady SST's and they shot any where from .5-1 inch depending on me. I thought I had learned from all the reading and questions I have asked about reloading that some tubes won't shoot some bullets worth a damn. I understand that you need to check all the other things first, but why should the bullets have to shoot well???


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If it were an ammo issue wouldn't he have picked up on it at pre season sight in? It's kind of sounding like maybe he missed that part.

I would have a couple other questions.

On the previous years head shot... was that where you were aiming because it's a pretty low percentage shot?

Are you SURE you missed on your 4 opportunities????? Even a well hit deer can sometimes run a long way without appearing to be injured. You don't state if they were standing shots or running shots which are two totally different ballgames.

I ask because I also did a lot of shooting before I was old enough to hunt deer but it now amazes me how little I really new about balistics and deer behavior.


----------

